# If It's Vacant, Take It!



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 8, 2016)

Slingshot Collective submitted a new file to the StP library:

If It's Vacant, Take It! - squatting



> Third edition of the 'zine by Homes Not Jails.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

